# Picked up some angels today



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Scooped up some silver marbled angels today. Pretty excited to get this tank planted the way I want and watch these angels grow. Got big plans for this tank, well big for me lol


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

cute little guys!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Great photos!


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

They look good! Should grow into some really nice adults!!


----------



## Sgtreef (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice Angels.

So what size tank?


Jeff


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm enjoying them a lot so far. It's a nice break from piranha.

They're in a 75 gallon.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Pretty!


----------

